# Florida



## MRivera

Hello,
 Just wondering if anyone interesting to meet, I live in the central east part of FL. I am new to photography and would like to meet other members of tpf to learn more about photography, what works? what doesn't work? and maybe organized a field trip to go somewhere to shoot.

Regards,


----------



## Cameron Cushman

Where in florida do you live exactly, im in vero beach


----------



## MRivera

Hello I am in PSL area...


----------



## lockwood81

I live in the Daytona Beach area.


----------



## MRivera

that is about hour and half from me... How far is Melborne from you?


----------



## Jeff Canes

maybe sometime in the fall, but not before then


----------



## claned

MRivera said:


> Hello I am in PSL area...



We just spent a week on Hutchinson Island.  I love it down there.  I did not love the sand flies that chomped on me a gazillion or more times.  Such is beach life, lol.

I'm in Central Fl.


----------



## ashleyc8705

I'm in Central Florida too.


----------



## MRivera

where exactly in central FL are you?


----------



## ericmo

im from vero beach but i now live in tampa!!


----------



## XtremeElemenT

central florida here too, I live in south orlando


----------



## CameronSmith

I live in fort myers, i know its way south


----------



## DepthOfField

I live in Tampa.  Would like to join the photo shoot when it's scheduled.


----------



## CameronSmith

I would sure like to try, It might be kinda hard as Im only 17 but i do drive.. PM me.


----------



## MRivera

Well there is no phot shoot schedule as of yet. But I am sure we could work on organize one. What would it be the best time for all? maybe we could come to an aggreement on when and where to meet. PM me for suggestions.


----------



## blakklabelx

I live in altamonte springs in central florida and would be interested in meeting other photographers


----------



## CameronSmith

let me know guys


----------



## lockwood81

Seems we have enough interest.  Just need to set a time and place...I've been thinking of going to the Sanford Zoo sometime soon...anyone up for that?


----------



## CameronSmith

I went to the naples zoo today =]


----------



## MRivera

lockwood81 said:


> Seems we have enough interest.  Just need to set a time and place...I've been thinking of going to the Sanford Zoo sometime soon...anyone up for that?



Sounds like a good idea... let's see if we could get something together to go there...


----------



## toofpaste

NAPLES!!! WOOO!! lol, im so far from everyone. You sure you guys want to hang out with an 18 year old? lol


----------



## MRivera

Maybe we could meet somewhere in between... I am sort of new to Florida so, don't know much about the distance of cities...We definantely will have to figure something out to meet... any suggestions?


----------



## Paul M

Clearwater area here  
I'll be keeping an eye open on this thread to see what plans are made. Maybe I can make it.


----------



## lockwood81

I'm thinking late September...when things cool down a bit.  We all just need to agree on place to meet that has good picture potential...how about  NASA?


----------



## DragonHeart

I am in South Florida (Miami) but may be willing to make a weekend trip to central FL... Let me know if anything is set up....


----------



## toofpaste

You're not going to rape me are you?


----------



## MRivera

Nasa Sounds good...


----------



## cory1848

Lakeland area here....


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

I'm in south Florida, Miami area. I travel to central Florida often due to family in Orlando and Ocala. If anything is set up, please post dates.


----------



## Sbuxo

Miami 305 over here.
Also 18.
Haha.
;S


----------



## Zeabned

I'm from the Kendale Lakes area in West Miami-Dade. I'm considering driving to Tampa this month (Sept.) or next just to take photographs of places like Ybor City and other local landmarks. Can any one familiar with Tampa suggest some other nice places to take photographs there? If you're previous visitor to Tampa, could you also recommend a good but reasonably priced hotel or motel in that city? Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## simplekym

Orlando, FL


----------



## toofpaste

Sbuxo said:


> Miami 305 over here.
> Also 18.
> Haha.
> ;S


 

Are you hot?


----------



## simplekym

hola everyone - i'm new to the forum, new to florida. ready to meet other people!!!! so who wants to meet?? orlando anyone?


----------



## toofpaste

depends what you look like


----------



## simplekym

toofpaste said:


> depends what you look like


 

well . . . if you must know.

i'm 345 pounds - i like to consider myself voluptuous and curvy, not fat.
i have snow white skin - so white you can see my veins. grrr, sexy.
i have long red hair. i can't see where it ends, but i know its long.
i have one blue eye and one grey eye.
i have small bird like lips.
i only have one leg - i lost it in a scuba diving accident. my dancing skills are amazing though.
i'm single but can come home every day to my loving cats - all 19 of them, so i'm happy.

oh and i want to marry a photographer - thats why i want to meet up - because thats where all the money is at, right?




give me a break toof. i wish you could see me rolling my eyes at you.


----------



## JuliaBug

I'd like to meet up for a photo shoot, if you'll let a n00b tag along. I'm in Brevard county, though I wouldn't mind travelling to Orlando or anywhere else within an hour or so.


----------



## toofpaste

Hmm.... You seem to have a significant other. Thats a No.


----------



## mcnewby

Tampa area here.  If there is a meet sometime, don't mind driving an hour or two..


----------



## jaharris1001

I just jumped on this post, I know it was started quite sometime ago,, I live in the Deltona area, halfway between Orlando and Daytona, just off I-4, I dont know if anyones still up for this but if interested, post up or email me :mrgreen:


----------



## ACTURY

I will be interested.


----------



## ACTURY

Anyone out there?


----------



## Ejazzle

I live in jupiter. Its just north of West Palm beach. 

I'm 17 but willing to drive!


----------



## lockwood81

How about Sanford Zoo....Dec 22....9:00am


----------



## oOoERYNoOo

I'm from Glenwood/DeLand (Daytona Beach area.) I just saw the Sanford Zoo on Dec 22nd... I think I'm just a little late on that one.   I'm a total newbie- to the camera, not to photography... So I wouldn't be able to offer much advice, but could def use some! Would like to meet up if anyone is interested. I don't think I can PM yet, but you could email me- I think that is an option here on tpf. Lemme know!


----------



## battlestation

fort myers area here.


----------



## johnj2803

Downtown miami area


----------



## harleyrider

merritt island here,thats by cocoa beach.when it gets a little cooler like in late september on through the winter.
what type of pictures will we be shooting?


----------



## E-jeezy

Delray beach/miami soon to be ft meyers...anything happening on the west coast thats photo worthy?


----------



## NiKOnSLR

WOW im glad there is 2 people from Miami here cause the rest of you are too far lol


----------



## molested_cow

Just moved to Plantation, FL ( west of Ft Lauderdale). Is there a local group that I can join for photo outings and such? Just want to meet people and know the place and culture better.


----------



## DragonHeart

I am in West Miami area


----------



## molested_cow

Is there a good local place in Ft Lauderdale area for photo supplies and services?


----------



## Jeff Canes

molested_cow said:


> Is there a good local place in Ft Lauderdale area for photo supplies and services?


NO! what are you looking to get?

Wolf Camera & Image
1001 N Federal Hwy 
Fort Lauderdale, FL&#8206; 
(954) 522-6500&#8206;

Pitman Photo Supply
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





&#8206;
13911 S Dixie Hwy
Miami, FL 33176-7234
(305) 256-9558

Pro Shop For Photographers / Leica Shop
419 Clematis St
West Palm Beach, FL 33401-5319 
(561) 276-7766


----------



## molested_cow

Jeff Canes said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a good local place in Ft Lauderdale area for photo supplies and services?
> 
> 
> 
> NO! what are you looking to get?
Click to expand...


Just some kind of big photo store where I can find a good selection of stuffs, like bags, accessories and reliable repair services. No?


I really want to check out the wildlife and nature scene here, like the everglades, gators and so on. I am thinking about an air boat tour just with fellow photographers, hire someone to take us out on an air boat for a few hours while we shoot away. Has anyone here done that before? Any resource I can tap into? Anyone to meet up on the weekend to shoot anything, or just hang out? Anyone???? I see many south Floridians here but no one seems to be up for an outing.


----------



## Jeni

I would, but I'm a Central & Northern Floridian here. I've never even visited anything south of Melbourne/Tampa. One day. I'd love to see the Everglades and go down to Key West.


----------



## Jeff Canes

molested_cow said:


> Just moved to Plantation, FL ( west of Ft Lauderdale). Is there a local group that I can join for photo outings and such? Just want to meet people and know the place and culture better.


 
I missed this post.

The only local repair shop I have ever used is C & M Photo in Tamarac at NW 64 St and University. That is north of Commercial, but it been more than 10 years since Ive used them. They are on Google map. This site list some other shop too Florida Camera Shops

Photo clubs, the only one I know of it the SF Camera. It seems a little high end. But Im sure there more. South Florida Camera Club » Home





			
				molested_cow said:
			
		

> ---Anyone to meet up on the weekend to shoot anything, or just hang out? Anyone???? I see many south Floridians here but no one seems to be up for an outing.


 But that would hinder the anonymity of the internet :lmao:

I will PM you some locations later


----------



## whtge8

Hey guys, just sort of got into photography. Have a D60 with stuff here and there. Im really trying to get into lighting (purchasing an alien bee b800) with my tax money. Would be awesome to get together with some people and sort of coach me or teach me the basics. Located in Orlando/Kissimmee.


----------



## t00sl0w

REALLY!!! 
no one around jacskonville....damn


----------



## froubaby

For those in South Florida, I plan on doing a little early morning sunrise shoot up in Jupiter this weekend either on New Year's day (yea, I'm insane) or on Sunday, Jan 3rd. PM me if you're interested in joining.


----------



## Insanity

t00sl0w said:


> REALLY!!!
> no one around jacskonville....damn


There's a few of us running around... my main problem is I'm never in the area long enough to do anything. I travel a lot for work...


----------



## AUS-10

West Palm Beach here! Always looking for a good shooting buddy!


----------



## Gelinda

I'm just outside of Orlando, near Sanford / Mt. Dora. Would love to meet other photographers in the area. Some of my favorite places for shooting are downtown Orlando, downtown Mt. Dora for portraits, and Orlando Wetlands Park and Merritt Island Wildlife Refuge for birds & other animals. One day soon (as soon as it cools off a little) I'm going to make the trip to Paynes Prairie to see the wild horses.


----------



## j-dogg

WEST MELBOURNE WHAT, rep where you from the 3-2-1 :lmao:


----------



## Rilock4

I'm in daytona beach if anyone wants to meet up and help out a noob, just pm me.


----------



## picture_perfect

Im from South Beach


----------



## j-dogg

I have had many a very long night, down in your neck of the woods.


----------



## sam_justice

I'm from the UK but am heading over to Florida Dec 1st-14th to go to Walt Disney World and Universal, PM me if you're up for a meetup be happy to share some tips


----------



## kasperjd4

I'm between St. Augustine, Ocala, and Gainesville!!


----------



## Steve01

sam_justice said:


> I'm from the UK but am heading over to Florida Dec 1st-14th to go to Walt Disney World and Universal, PM me if you're up for a meet up be happy to share some tips


 
I was at Disney and Universal last week, I live half the year in Largo, FL near Tampa.

You have to go on the Harry Potter ride, it's IMHO the best ride in all of the parks.


----------



## j-dogg

sam_justice said:


> I'm from the UK but am heading over to Florida Dec 1st-14th to go to Walt Disney World and Universal, PM me if you're up for a meetup be happy to share some tips



You can do all the tourist crap in a day or two, go to the Space Center and the Merritt Island Wildlife Refuge they are practically next to each other. Florida isn't all Mouse House and theme parks. MIWP is what Florida really is, and it is one part of FL aside from the railroad and a dirt road that hasn't been touched by humans, some parts have been literally unchanged since the dawn of time.


----------



## Sbuxo

and who here is freezing their ass off right now?
i ammmm. 
-.-


----------



## Snakeguy101

t00sl0w said:


> REALLY!!!
> no one around jacskonville....damn





Insanity said:


> t00sl0w said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY!!!
> no one around jacskonville....damn
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few of us running around... my main problem is I'm never in the area long enough to do anything. I travel a lot for work...
Click to expand...


I used to live in jax beach. Still visit there often. I also saw a guy on this forum from Atlantic beach. 



kasperjd4 said:


> I'm between St. Augustine, Ocala, and Gainesville!!



Im in Gainesville and am always up for taking some pictures and learning some more with other photographers or aspiring photographers. 

Any solid plans yet? I saw a few people mention some zoos. I used to be a keeper at the Santa Fe Zoo in Gainesville and I know I could get us behind the scenes in the Museum of Science and History in Jacksonville too since I was a curator there. St. Augustine is great for architecture and people photography if anyone is interested in that. Lets start setting some plans now that we know where everyone is from.


----------



## weblogik

Fort Lauderdale here.  Got a new Sony A55, pretty much a noob but i'm all about it!


----------



## Bellaluna

I'm from Ft. Lauderdale also.  I just got a Nikon D3000 from my hubby for Christmas and am obviously still learning.  I'm up to St. Augustine often, too, since my mom lives up there.


----------



## Joem

I'm in Ft. Laud - we have a few camera clubs in the area that you could attend. email me.

joe


----------



## photodude12

Hey you florida guys- I saw this and you might be interested.

American Photo Model Shoot 2010

I went to the previous one and have gotten word this one will be much better. Go to the facebook site for more frequent updates- you can like it so it comes up on your newsfeed

I cant post links but go to American Photo Model Shoot on facebook


This is a really good opportunity- I got some real good shots at the NYC one.

Cheers


----------



## kasperjd4

Just settled down in Gainesville for a few months to actually get some "structured learning" in photography. Anyone else around here want to go shoot?


----------



## HWesh

molested_cow said:


> Just moved to Plantation, FL ( west of Ft Lauderdale). Is there a local group that I can join for photo outings and such? Just want to meet people and know the place and culture better.



I also live in Plantation, FL.


----------



## flasharps

Estero, FL. Here!


----------



## shmne

Hey everyone! I live in Port Saint Lucie and it would rock if anyone knew of a camera club or wanted to start one. Just browsed real quick through the first page, and it seems like there were a couple of people in the area, not sure how long ago that was though  Send me a pm if you feel like taking some photos. I've led a Scott Kelby International Photo Walk, and it was considered one of the best in NJ and a couple of the people liked it more than the NY one they went to previously  

I am very well educated in both the technical and artistic sides of photography, so I can help many people with different problems.


----------



## iCareMuch

Anyone from South Florida?

Miami here <


----------



## Horizons

Hey guys, I'm in Fort Lauderdale.

If anyone else is in the area msg me


----------



## m_davis

Hey everyone! I'm pretty new to photography, currently in school for it! 
From Plant City (just between brandon and lakeland)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

m_davis said:


> Hey everyone! I'm pretty new to photography, currently in school for it!
> From Plant City (just between brandon and lakeland)



I'm in Tampa, scheduled to start at USF photography certification program in August.  Which school are you attending?


----------



## m_davis

2WheelPhoto said:


> I'm in Tampa, scheduled to start at USF photography certification program in August.  Which school are you attending?



I am going to school at The International Academy of Design and Technology in Tampa.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

m_davis said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Tampa, scheduled to start at USF photography certification program in August.  Which school are you attending?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to school at The International Academy of Design and Technology in Tampa.
Click to expand...


awesome, enjoy it


----------



## m_davis

2WheelPhoto said:


> m_davis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Tampa, scheduled to start at USF photography certification program in August.  Which school are you attending?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to school at The International Academy of Design and Technology in Tampa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awesome, enjoy it
Click to expand...


Thank you! I am so far! And you too at USF, love the school, I've never heard anything about a photography program tho.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

m_davis said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m_davis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to school at The International Academy of Design and Technology in Tampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am so far! And you too at USF, love the school, I've never heard anything about a photography program tho.
Click to expand...


I already have a 4 year degree, these classes are towards certification:  


Core Courses

Photography Introduction
Photography Intermediate
Studio Lighting Introduction
Electives

Business Essentials for Photographers
Digital Image Management
Studio Lighting Advanced


----------



## jalvarez90

Hi, I live in Hollywood, FL. Does anyone know an urban looking spot in Broward County?


----------



## FearNothing321

2WheelPhoto said:


> m_davis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am so far! And you too at USF, love the school, I've never heard anything about a photography program tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a 4 year degree, these classes are towards certification:
> 
> 
> Core Courses
> 
> Photography Introduction
> Photography Intermediate
> Studio Lighting Introduction
> Electives
> 
> Business Essentials for Photographers
> Digital Image Management
> Studio Lighting Advanced
Click to expand...


Hey, where did you hear about this program.  I would be really interested in doing this certificate.


----------

